
Ask HN: Is the holiday season a good time to show one's project on HN? - jjoe
Is it better to wait until January?
======
brudgers
My advice is to share the project as early as possible because that provides
feedback sooner rather than later. In addition, it might be the case that
during periods of relatively low traffic, the project has less competition for
attention. It might also be the case that the fraction of casual
users/asshats/trolls is lower [even thought the number of total users is also
lower].

Again, just post it.

